
What to do if a bubble is starting (2013) - financedfuture
http://blog.samaltman.com/what-to-do-if-a-bubble-is-starting
======
jcr
previous discussion (863 days ago)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6439680](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6439680)

